# What wood is really yellow on the inside and smells really funny when burnt/



## TKO-KID (Nov 18, 2008)

I thought it was hickory I had found by the look of the bark. But am now thinking it is some kind of locust. It is a bright yellow inside and has a very weird smell to it when burned in my wood stove.


----------



## TKO-KID (Nov 18, 2008)

a few more.............


----------



## TKO-KID (Nov 18, 2008)

and last one..........


----------



## pinemartin (Nov 19, 2008)

if it smells like licorice when it burns it might be sassafras ??


----------



## TKO-KID (Nov 19, 2008)

no it isn't like licorice. it is hard to explain what the smell is.


----------



## wdchuck (Nov 19, 2008)

First guess is mulberry


----------



## sawinredneck (Nov 19, 2008)

wdchuck said:


> First guess is mulberry



YUP!!! The color and bark agree! Sounds like greenish Mulberry.


----------



## KsWoodsMan (Nov 19, 2008)

Mullberry ? That thin scaly bark ? 

Thats Redbud or 24.7MMBTU's a cord in the firebreather.

Has a seed pod like a bean ( legume) a dark green leaf that is circular/heart shaped and was one of the first to drop leaves in cold weather ? 

EDIT: OK , the thrid picture is Mullberry, that first and second one sure made me think of Redbud. I guess it was the thin dark pubescent bark. They both split real nice and the inside color is very close.

Mullberry, well even better than Rebud for BTUs just takes longer to season out.


----------



## KsWoodsMan (Nov 19, 2008)

TKO-KID said:


> no it isn't like licorice. it is hard to explain what the smell is.



Medicine ? When seasoned think of tart apples.


----------



## TKO-KID (Nov 19, 2008)

I don't think it is mulberry at least not like the mulberry we normally have around here. The tree was about 18 inches in diameter. also it was 20+ feet long.

It had leaves like this


----------



## TKO-KID (Nov 19, 2008)

the pic I have is from a honey locust. But I am not saying it was exactly like that just that design of leaf growth and shape of leaves.


----------



## Mr. Firewood (Nov 19, 2008)

Mountain ash is my guess, did it have little red berries?


----------



## sredlin (Nov 19, 2008)

Kentucky coffee tree


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Nov 19, 2008)

Cherry?


----------



## Jimfound (Nov 19, 2008)

TKO where are you located?


----------



## Laird (Nov 19, 2008)

Leaves are wrong for Kentucky Coffee Tree, wood would be more red/orange for cherry and the leaves are wrong for that also, Wrong leaves for mulberry.......It looks more like a locust to me. Haven't burnt much locust so I can't help w/the smell.


----------



## TKO-KID (Nov 19, 2008)

Missouri

I am also thinking locust but from what I am reading on it. It is supposed to smell good.


----------



## bigjake (Nov 19, 2008)

I burn a lot of locust honey locust is yellow when you first split it and darkens
in a week or two .Burns very hot .Easy to split and has a leave that looks like
you shown. It has a bit of a smell when you first split it but nothing in the fire
.But i am no tree expert by far. If it is locust dont load up the fire until you
see how hot it burns.


----------



## tomtrees58 (Nov 19, 2008)

wdchuck said:


> First guess is mulberry



yep thats it tom trees:agree2:


----------



## YCSTEVE (Nov 19, 2008)

*best guess*

Split it looks like locust. Could it be Pignut Hickory?


----------



## PA. Woodsman (Nov 19, 2008)

I gotta go along with the majority and vote for Mulberry also....


----------



## danlauer6 (Nov 19, 2008)

not Mulberry looks like Locust when split has a stinky sox kinda smell almost like some crab apple trees have.


----------



## TKO-KID (Nov 19, 2008)

danlauer6 said:


> not Mulberry looks like Locust when split has a stinky sox kinda smell almost like some crab apple trees have.



I think it might be locust from what everyone is saying. Because I was splitting the wood in the garage and then the garage started stinky. I would say it is kind of like a stinky sock or sour smell to it. The smell coming out of the chimney seems to be normal wood burning smell.


----------



## lh3 (Nov 19, 2008)

i realize its not this, but has anyone ever burned bois d'arc(pronounced bowed ark) possibly a member of the mulberry family?


----------



## coog (Nov 19, 2008)

Bois d'Arc is another name for Hedge(bodark)Your wood looks like a relative.Those who can burn nothing but Hedge.It is in a class by itself.

I don't think you have Locust.The bark doesn't have deep fissures.


----------



## urhstry (Nov 19, 2008)

I have the same wood that I am burning. i have no idea what it is either but it is plentiful here in PA. VERY wet inside.....ok for heat, not the best, and somewhat stringy.


----------



## PA. Woodsman (Nov 19, 2008)

urhstry said:


> I have the same wood that I am burning. i have no idea what it is either but it is plentiful here in PA. VERY wet inside.....ok for heat, not the best, and somewhat stringy.






This goes along with my guess of it being Mulberry; everything you mentioned is true of it.


----------



## TKO-KID (Nov 19, 2008)

yeah but I have never seen mulberry with this type of leaves.


----------



## Schultzz (Nov 19, 2008)

Possibly Tree of Heaven.

Tree of Heaven, Chinese Sumac, Stink Tree (Ailanthus altissima)


----------



## TallElf (Nov 19, 2008)

Along my crick bed I have a few like that, It seems like it is in the locust family. The top on mine was dead as he:censored: but when i dropped her, she bled like a stuck pig for about 3 weeks. 

If it is locust I could have my stove run at about 350* all banked down. It is a wonder wood.


----------



## Jimfound (Nov 19, 2008)

I won't take any credit if it turns out to be right cause someone already mentioned it on here - Kentucky Coffee Tree. 

First pic is the original posted and second is Coffee Tree bark. I also agree with someone who said the bark is not deeply fissured enough for Locust.


----------



## Wood Doctor (Nov 19, 2008)

sawinredneck said:


> YUP!!! The color and bark agree! Sounds like greenish Mulberry.


+2! Green mulberry. I've cut and split mountains of it. Many times the center is exactly like that as the tree or branch matures. 

Let it dry for at least six months after splitting. She will turn a deep orange and then she will burn hot.


----------



## KsWoodsMan (Nov 19, 2008)

Would it be one of the Buckeye species ?





It doesnt grow here natively.


----------

